# Unmerge Cells VBA Code



## Fida (Dec 27, 2022)

Hi, Please I need your support to create a VBA code to merge a specific range, also to un-merge?


----------



## offthelip (Dec 27, 2022)

Merging cells is usually best avoided if at all possible specially if you are thinking of using VBA, have a look at this thread:
Get rid of merged cells! Debate


----------

